# Does everybody disappear from here after the season ends?



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Since I am new to this board, I am curious if everybody goes their separate ways or still kicks it regarding women's hoops during the off season here?

I am thinking there is a separate section for the WNCAA discussions. I was just hoping that there would continue to be some sort of discussions about the WNBA until the Draft.

Lots to talk about once the free agency list is released.

Please advise,

4-ever


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

This board is usually dead during the off-seasom. Last off-season you would see the occassionally Alana Beard or Diana Tarausi topics. This board used to be called WNBA until they just decided that all women's basketball was the same. Ugh!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

So Tracie:

Do you want to start a new trend and talk women's hoops all year round???

I love to talk hoops and see no reason to stop just because the W is not in season. 

So post away...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Actually, I'm Stacie.lol!! Tracie, TRACIELOVESCOMETS, is my twin sister.


Yeah, I would love to start a new trend. I honestly believe that there should be a board for the WNBA and a board for women's college hoops. I can't really say much right now because I have ASTROS fever! lol. They have my full attention. Did you hear about Van Chancellor getting the broadcasting job for the Rockets? Atleast I get to see a familiar face during this looooooooooong and boring off-season. Are you a fan of the Houston Stealth?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

GO 'STROS!!!! What an incredible display of pitching last night by Backe! Wow! We are on the verge of going to the World Series.

Regarding Van's new assignment, I only hope it is an indication that he will be stepping down within the Comets organization. That announcing gig is a lot of traveling and I don't see him spending a lot of time concentrating on making the Comets better if he is preoccupied with duties in the NBA. 

I am a Houston Stealth fan and will be going to a few games over at the Delmar Field House...that is where my high school team played!!! I am curious who Coach Kevin Cook will have this season. Tina will probably go over seas this year, Alicia Thompson is signed to the new Lubbock team, Swoopes played in Dallas last year.

Hey, what about Stacy Stephens? She might end up in Dallas though because she is from the North Texas area. It will be interesting.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> GO 'STROS!!!! What an incredible display of pitching last night by Backe! Wow! We are on the verge of going to the World Series.
> 
> Regarding Van's new assignment, I only hope it is an indication that he will be stepping down within the Comets organization. That announcing gig is a lot of traveling and I don't see him spending a lot of time concentrating on making the Comets better if he is preoccupied with duties in the NBA.
> ...


I think Stevens is signing with Lubbock. THe NWBL is better than the WNBA as far ar meeting the players is concerned. I did an interview with coach chancellor(john) in April. He's so nice. Also I got to meet and take pictures with Ruth Riley, Helen Darling, and Tammy Jackson. I can't see Van stepping down yet. I think he's retiring at the end of the 2005 season. I hope Janeth come back next year.

No, how about Jeff Kent's homer? I hope Beltran comes back next year. Astros are a team of destiny this year. I think we can go all the way. Have you been to any of the games?


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

I actually went to two Astros games this year. The first one was the night that Clemens moved up the strike out king ladder to number two. The company I work for went to a game in mid-August where the 'Stros got bombed 9--2...that is before the winning streak in MMPark started. It is remarkable that they even got into the playoffs as poorly as they have played at times and with the problems with the skipper for most of the season.

What a great sports year for Houston...the Super Bowl, MLB All Star game and the Texans win two in a row. Now if only the Comets had held their end of things...well, that's when you say: There's always next year!!!

I hope that Stephens does play somewhere in the Little League so I can see her. I think she has some great moves under the basket, eventhough she is undersized for the W.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> So Tracie:
> 
> Do you want to start a new trend and talk women's hoops all year round???
> ...



Hehehe she called you Tracie, Stacie! Oh and by the way Stacie where are my ear rings?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> 
> What a great sports year for Houston...the Super Bowl, MLB All Star game and the Texans win two in a row. Now if only the Comets had held their end of things...well, that's when you say: There's always next year!!!



Also the Rockets made play-offs for the first in like 5 years. Now if my 'Stros win the World Series, this will be the best year ever. 


Go Astros!!


----------

